# New trailer mounted smoker ideas



## denver dave (Feb 8, 2010)

For thos of you that know me, I am a pellet smoker and proud of it. However, I am in the market for a trailer mounted smoker for a small catering business. I do not have the facilities to build my own. I am looking at the Lang 60. Anyone have any other suggestions on a smoker this size??


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2010)

Denver Dave, The Lang is a great smoker and I wouldn't trade mine for anything in the world except maybe a larger Lang.  The 60 is great as long as you remember that you are catering for small groups.  I have the 60 myself and if you stick with what Ben Lang has on his pages you should do great. I think that the 60 is excellent for an entry level catering rig.


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 8, 2010)

you can still be a pellet user and cater too, cookshack's FEC series work excellent for what you need.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 8, 2010)

I have thought a lot about the FEC 100. I would love to have one. However, when catering, I want the look everyone is expecting. The big barrel smoker. 
I have thought about a Southern Yankee set up or an Extreme BBQ set up but they are way more than I'm willing to spend right now.


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 8, 2010)

what I like about the FEC is,or should I say sold me was they're NSF approved . just in case the health dept. gets involved while catering or vending.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Dave,

There's a guy here in my town that makes some really nice custom smokers. Here is some of his work. **My apologies if this is breaking a rule about advertising. I'm not affiliated with him in any way. However, I do like his product. Most are downdraft designs (smoke comes in on the top--enters the exhaust stack below the cooking grate). Most rigs have a propane grill on one side and a smoker on the other. I don't know what he charges for any of the rigs.

Here are some pics:


















































I don't know if this is what you're looking for or not. Hope it at least gives you some other options.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll check him out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 9, 2010)

Dave, a huge move from your pellet pusher? One for home and the trailer rig for comp?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

Now thats a great looking unit there bruce (dirtguy) but how much is something like that one. But now the langs are some really nice smokers too. They are very affisant too. They have that looks too like that other one and they both would work for what you want to look the part as well preform the task at hand too.


----------



## jdt (Feb 9, 2010)

check out Craig Bell, his trailer pits start at $1500, it'll cost you near that much to get a lang 60 shipped out to CO, make some money on the bellfab and order the 108 mobile kitchen from lang


http://www.bellfab.com/


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 9, 2010)

D Dave... I'm probably gona get ousted from the SMF community for this but I just bought a trailer smoker from these guys...

http://www.diamondplatepits.com/cookers.html

I got the 60 series which has 21 sq ft of cooking surface *without* the upper slide-out shelves which I also got... adding at least another 10 sq ft to that.

I got the water-pan system which can be filled with
 water or filled with charcoal for a huge BBQ grill...

The water pan system also helps alot with the distribution of temperature making it almost as indirect as a reverse flow...

Mine will look just like this one only with the curved Truck Stacks on it and the doors are 50/50, not 66/33.













*Very easy to stand at and cook from...








*


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a really nice looking unit.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm I need a New Truck & a New smoker LOL glad wife does not read posts lol, D Dave good luck in your new catering business


----------



## wingman (Feb 10, 2010)

A buddy of mine does allot of cooking for school/charity events etc. He swears by the Yoder smokers. They have a complete line on up to the trailer type you might be interested in. He's from Wichita KS. 

http://www.yodersmokers.com/products.html


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 10, 2010)

Eagle
 No ousting here. Loove the setup brother! I would die for somthing like that here in the Bronx!


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 10, 2010)

A Deli near me has one of these in his lot.... I think once a week he fires it up and has a BBQ special for that day...

I should stop in for lunch some time and see if he knows what he's doing...LOL


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought it looked pretty sweet myself...
The fire box (or cylinder I should say) has the air intake in the bottom which you can fully slide open and allow your built up ash to drop out keeping the fire un-smothered always. Also the way it's set up you can just about fully cook on one side and shut the other side off using only half the smoker for smaller cookouts.


----------



## wingman (Feb 18, 2010)

Eaglewing, if you decide to stop in and try it.. let me know what you think of the Yoder and the meat that came off of it.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW!! That is one sweet rig!! Would you be willing to post more pics of it??Such as the fire box,dampers,air intakes,ect.
I have a friend that has an old fuel oil drum that would work great for this design!!   Thanks!

SOB


----------

